Ask HN: Do you have any tips on how to preserve your eyesight as a programmer? - davidajackson
======
photonios
1) Use Nighshift/Flux permanently on your device. Not just during the night.
Helps reduce the amount of blue light you're exposed to.

2) Look away from the screen for a minute at least every 20 minutes.

3) Take a longer break and look around a bit every couple of hours.

~~~
polishdude20
So apparently blue light is not actually damaging to your eyes. It's a myth
touted by eyeglass manufacturers to swell you the extra blue blocking
features. On the other hand, blue light has been shown to not be great for
sleep. But it does not damage the eyes.

Think about how we have had a large part of our field of view as blue from the
sky over Millenia. Why would it be damaging to the eyes?

~~~
photonios
Thanks! Didn't know that.

For anyone interested in this. Some quick google-fu revealed this to be
correct [0] [1]. Blue light is not great for sleep, but there is no evidence
for it being damaging to the eyes.

[0]
[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/29044670/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/29044670/)

[1] [https://www.aop.org.uk/ot/industry/high-
street/2017/05/26/bo...](https://www.aop.org.uk/ot/industry/high-
street/2017/05/26/boots-opticians-fined-40000-over-misleading-blue-light-
advertising)

~~~
polishdude20
Sorry I didn't provide a source myself! Didn't have the time to look. Thanks!

------
downerending
It's important to keep your blood sugar within reasonable range--diabetes can
cause pretty severe vision problems.

Also, consider getting a pair of fixed-focus "computer" glasses. They won't
"preserve" your eyesight, but it's kind of a one-time level-up to let you use
those tiny fonts a few more years.

------
laran
I've found two things helpful over the years.

1) Read books. When I'm staring at the monitor for hours my eyes don't move
around as much and my eye muscles can get weak which leads to headaches. I've
found that simply reading books forces me to move my eyes around enough to
correct this.

2) Go for walks outside. When you're walking around outside you'll need to
refocus your vision on things at all different distances. This has helped me a
lot.

------
sloaken
I have worn glasses since a child. Eventually I found I need one set of
glasses for computer work and another for the rest of my life. Although I do
go around the house using the computer ones, I rarely go outdoors with them.

Oh I forgot, I also have black background when doing code.

------
uberman
I take a break every couple of hours to look out into the distance.

I have great eyesight but I think that little exercise helps more with
revealing strain rather than actually preserving anything.

------
temny
1) I try to spend less time focusing on short distance. Replacing reading with
audiobooks when possible was significant for me.

2) I try to notice the strain in eye muscles. As soon as I notice it I tend to
relax and this seem to help.

3) I try to reduce load on eye muscles when possible. Like read less from
small screen devices or use bigger font size when this doesn't affect
usability.

------
2rsf
Most of the suggestions so far are about short term comfort, I am not sure
that there are specific ways for preserving eyesight except for the obvious-
keep yourself healthy, periodic general checkups, and personal safety- use eye
protection when necessary etc.

------
sethammons
20-20-20 rule: every twenty minutes, look at something at 20 ft away for at
least twenty seconds.

------
donnanorton
I do eye gymnastics and take care of my health. I try to eat more products
containing vitamins A, E and C - key vitamins helping to maintain eye health.
I also take dietary supplements for vision - Lutein and Zeaxanthin.

------
tahirkhan17
There are some glasses used to preserve your eyesight. I personally recommend
Anti Blue light Glasses. [https://techvella.com/best-glasses-to-protect-eyes-
from-comp...](https://techvella.com/best-glasses-to-protect-eyes-from-
computer-screen/)

